# New To Forum



## x-xExclusiveJumpx-x (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello, my name is Jessica I'm a 24yr.old Florida girl . I'm a Part Time Vet Assistant, and Iâ€™ll be finishing college in 2 more years. When Iâ€™ll become an Equine Vet, I work hard, I love horses and animals in general. I don't own one currently but I do lease a 16.2H Thoroughbred gelding named Zeke. Which you might be able to tell I jump (lol). I grew up with horses, my mom is an English Instructor. I own a 18 acre ranch, and yes I board Zeke at my own place. I don't own a horse because I was balancing college, a job, and moving out of the city. Which I did almost a year ago now, and I never got the change to look. But I may start Iâ€™m not sure yet, Iâ€™ve been leasing Zeke for 6 months now. I currently jump 4'6 and show 4'. I never push him very hard, mainly because I don't have time to extend it in the ring. Why waste work? I do love riding him, and he's great but some day I would love to own my own horse. I would probably still lease but still have my own horse. I always figured I would wait until after college. I've been showing English since I was 8yrs.old. I started jumping at 10, and I just moved up and when I went to college it kind of fell a bit. 

Which scared me because Iâ€™m finishing my schooling threw a stay at home online program. But I got wrapped up, and I dropped my lease on another horse a year in to college. I just kept bouncing off of different horses a lot. Which I know is horrible, but I always think leasing is a good option. Because I had to build back up to where I was at, and if you got a horse jumping say 2'6-3' and your looking to compete higher what honestly out of luck. Unless you push the horse to your level, but I didn't have the time, so I found a new horse. But Zeke is 7yrs.old and very athletic and college is almost over so I would really love to stick to him. I've also started looking for a horse to purchase which I hope you guys can later on help me out with . So anyways.. my story is getting long lol, I have 2 cats Annie & Mittens. Then 2 dogs, a Rott/German mix puppy Haley and a pit bull/lab mix Katie. I think thatâ€™s about it, and you can call me Jessica or Jess . Thanks


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

hi jess
welcome.im new here aswell and finding it really addictive.
zeke sounds great!
bye


----------



## x-xExclusiveJumpx-x (Aug 2, 2007)

Haha new people meet new people. Its a peachy world is it not :lol:. Thanks ^_^


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Jess.

We'd love to see pictures if you have any? Zeke sounds lovely. :wink:


----------



## x-xExclusiveJumpx-x (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll try and see if i can get any pictures up of him :wink:.


----------

